# Windows XP and Asus Eee PC 1225b Notebook



## Thirdeye462 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi all,

I recently bought an Asus Eee PC 1225b notebook (Windows 7, AMD E-450 Fusion CPU, ATI Radeon 6320 integrated graphics), and I was wondering if switching the OS to Windows XP is possible.

I ask this because I visited Asus' website to find this particular laptops' drivers and found only two possibilities for download: Windows 7 32-bit and 64-bit. There is no option for XP drivers. 

Does anyone know if it is possible to install XP on this notebook, and have all the components work correctly?

I apologize if I left out any important info.

Best,

Craig


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

I have a similar specs Samsung (check signature), but never felt the need to use XP.
Have you tried checking this with Asus support? On AMD support/drivers website?
According to them, yes. AMD Graphics Drivers & Software


----------



## Thirdeye462 (Nov 15, 2006)

Learn2day said:


> I have a similar specs Samsung (check signature), but never felt the need to use XP.
> Have you tried checking this with Asus support? On AMD support/drivers website?
> According to them, yes. AMD Graphics Drivers & Software


Thanks Learn2Day. I'll check out AMD's support page. Has anyone had direct experience putting Windows XP on an Asus 1225b notebook? 

Craig


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Instead of looking for someone with a 1225b, look/google for someone with experience with XP on E-350/E-450 APU's, both are fairly the same, and you'll get most your answers, however, i doubt you can get Asus hotkey (fn keys) working properly on XP.

Any reason to use XP over 7? Cuz i doubt very much performance will be a reasonable one..


----------



## rstudio (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi, I have ASUS 1215b notebook, and XP is working fine on it. I have AMD APU E-450.

Install windows installation CD on USB key with WinToFlash (WinToFlash - Install Windows from usb - Home page), and set in BIOS IDE mode instead of AHCI.

If you want to have AHCI/SATA support (much faster than IDE), use nLite (nLite - Download) and add SATA drivers to windows cd. 
(Or download windows iso with integrated SATA drivers)

p.s. anyone knows where I should get SATA/AHCI drivers for Windows XP 64bit? Windows 7 64bit drivers don't work on XP. :S


----------



## Thirdeye462 (Nov 15, 2006)

rstudio said:


> Hi, I have ASUS 1215b notebook, and XP is working fine on it. I have AMD APU E-450.
> 
> Install windows installation CD on USB key with WinToFlash (WinToFlash - Install Windows from usb - Home page), and set in BIOS IDE mode instead of AHCI.
> 
> ...


Hi rstudio,

Thanks for your reply, and your advice regarding the SATA drivers. Glad to hear that it worked. 

Did you find after installing XP onto your notebook that the Asus hotkeys worked (i.e., the fn keys)?

Thanks.


----------



## rstudio (Jun 9, 2012)

Fn keys are working - some of them. Brightness up and down is working fine, also monitor on/off. But for sound on/off i'm not sure that works.

Also Before you install windows xp 32bit on usb drive format usb drive to NTFS. 
If Windows XP 32bit USB key is FAT32, instalation of Windows XP will took whole hour. In NTFS format coping of files will take less than 5 min.
WinToFlash don't support NTFS format so you have manualy format USB key with NTFS before you instal windows XP 32bit on it.


----------



## rstudio (Jun 9, 2012)

update:
Windows XP x64 AHCI drivers are in *AMD Chipset Drivers* package (12-4_xp32-64_sb.exe) which can be downloaded from this site AMD Chipset Drivers 

Download 12-4_xp32-64_sb and install it. Then nothing happens ... :S
Go to device manager. Click on primary IDE controller and click "Update driver...". 
Choose "Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)". 
Then choose "Don't search. I will choose the driver to install".
Click button "Have Disk...". 
Then set path to C:\AMD\Support\12-4_xp32-64_sb\Packages\Drivers\SBDrv\hseries\AHCI_svr\XP64A (In this folder is amd_sata.inf file)
Click Ok and choose "AMD SATA controller".
Then restart PC and change "IDE mode" from "Native IDE" to "AHCI -> IDE" in BIOS.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Could I ask why you want to do that? And do you realize that all support for XP ends next year? Maybe there is something we can help you with to avoid making this mistake?


----------



## Learn2day (Feb 16, 2012)

Being a E-450 APU owner myself, i think i can answer that question myself in one word. *Performance*. Although this APU works nicely as a bundle (CPU+GPU) with some gaming capabilities attached, it sucks and i feel cheated in CPU performance alone. They announce it as a 1.6GHz dual-core but it's actually a two 800MHz cores, which makes it really slower at task like startup, or loading mid-heavy software.


----------



## rstudio (Jun 9, 2012)

Performance & space consumption. 

Now I have Windows XP x64 installed on notebook with all updates and on my hard drive is less than 10Gb of data. 
But when I installed windows 7 and patched it up with everything I had been using 25Gb of space. And after one week winsys folder alone was 17Gb big. 
This maybe look like small numbers to you but for me this is very big. Because I replaced original 500Gb hard drive with 64Gb SSD drive.

And also I don't Like Aero user interface from Microsoft. 
Also if Windows 7 is upgrade, why it needs XP mode?
Same question i asked some mac user: If mac is better than windows why you have in virtual machine windows installed?


----------



## ViktorKrycek (Aug 19, 2012)

Mr rstudio.

Hi, what version of Windows XP x32 are you using? I have tried to install the original version of Windows XP Professional x32 and also versions unattended and after the blue screen where you load all the drivers before formatting the hard disk, the screen changes to black and I can not go on :banghead:. I set the IDE mode in the BIOS but the problem is always the same. Could you help? what version of Windows you are using? could you tell me how to get it or how and what drivers should be integrated into a new image of windows? in advance, thank you very much.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

There is a page on it including the why Windows XP Mode - Windows 7 features - Microsoft Windows


----------



## rstudio (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi,ViktorKrycek

You selected "IDE mode" in BIOS and still get BLUE screen?
Describe what PC you have and from where are you installing win XP (usb, cd,...)
Are you have installed win XP on USB key. Have you plugged in USB key to USB3.0 slot? Windows XP don't support USB3.0 during booting. So use USB2.0 or older slot.

I didn't have any luck with integrating drivers in ISO image but you can do this with nLite nLite - Deployment Tool for the bootable Unattended Windows installation

I suggest you that you install windows XP in IDE mode. And when you are finished manually install SATA drivers with device manager.


----------



## ViktorKrycek (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Mr. RStudio.

Hello. I managed to install Windows XP on the Asus laptop, however, I can not even change the Primary IDE controller for which you have shared in the forum. Whenever I try, I get a message that says "the best driver is already installed" and have not found a way to change it. Can you help me? Thank you. :banghead:


----------



## rstudio (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi,

You have to force the driver. Driver wont be automatically recognized and installed. 
You have to instal driver manually. Did you follow instruction which I posted?

Go to device manager. Click on primary IDE controller and click "Update driver...". 
Choose "Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)". 
Then choose "Don't search. I will choose the driver to install".
Click button "Have Disk...". 
Then set path to C:\AMD\Support\12-4_xp32-64_sb\Packages\Drivers\SBDrv\hseries\AHCI_svr\XP64A (In this folder is amd_sata.inf file)
Click Ok and choose "AMD SATA controller".

You probaly didnt select "Don't search. I will choose the driver to install" option and you instead have chosen find driver automatically.
You have manually show driver to XP. 
XP will say that driver is no go, but you must force XP to use driver any way. 
So the message "the best driver is already installed" shouldn't pop up, it only pops up, if you select find driver automatically.


----------

